# GMC Sierra 2500HD which plow mount...



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I just got my new GMC Sierra and I am looking to put a plow on it. I would like a plow who's mount does not require cutting the air dam on the lower portion of the truck. I have heard that the new western mounts do not require cutting, is this true? Does any one have pictures of these mounts??

Thanks


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

the western ultra mount does not require cutting the air damn. Just make sure the dealer is using a -2 version of the mount.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.

Any thought on blade sizes. I got the truck mainly for it's towing capabilities, plowing is seconadary. I was thinking of going with a eithar a 7.5' or 8' pro straight blade. My question is weather the 6 inces of extra blade is worth the extra cost?? I suppose if I were doing a massize parking lot it would save some time, but is there some other benafits that I am not seeing??


----------



## Duplantisjj (Sep 28, 2004)

On my 02 Silverado....Both Western and Boss dealers told me that their mounts required chopping up the air dam on my truck. Check out the video on Western's web site, it has a late model Chevy, with notches in their air dam. I think it's more of a height issue because these trucks sit low in the front.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

trust me, have dealer use a 67981-2 mount and no cutting required. the -2 mount came out after gm pushed the bumper out and down just a touch so western redesigned the mount to fit 99-04's regardless of what bumper.

While your at it, make sure they use the isolation module harness, have heard of some dealers still sneaking relay harness' on trucks just to get rid of them.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

9 FT Fisher


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

Go with the western I have a 03 Chevy no cutting. Crash is right make sure you get the isolation mod. Had my blade switched over right before the isolation mods came out gotta love it.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

When I got my Ultra 7/6 in 01 all made had relays. TOO spendy now to change to the iso. modules according to dealer.

No cutting my air dam. I took it off.................

They are installing the same blade on my 04 today!
This will be its 3rd season with NO problems so far !

My last Western ran 10 HARD seasons and my bud is still using it now!.....geo


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

I just picked up a new gmc 2500 hd with a boss 8.2 v blade and they did not have to cut into the air dam. After a thousand miles the dealer said they would adjust the torsion bars and then height should be ok for the blade . Is ok now but want it to sit alittle higher.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I cut thge air dam on my fisher but it realy isnt noticable. The mounts are high and tucked up there so i still have deecent ground clearnance. JMO but buy what you feel is the best plow for you. If astetics are a real concern then yank air dam in the winter or buy a spare when you go to sell it ect.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

On that truck go with an 8' or 8'6" blade. The extra width is more than productivity it keeps your wheels out of the windrows. Especially when plowing curved drives.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well I decided to go with a Western 8' pro plow. Put the deposit on it today, and I am going to have it installed in the next week or so. Picked it up at a dealer 5 minutes from my house which is really cool if something breaks down. I will get some pictures of it when it is on. Another question for you guys with GMC/Chevy's how much would you guys say is too much for the front end to drop with the plow up?? Just curious, since I am not going to touch the bars until it is on and I can see how much it sags, and if it drops a lot, I most likely will go with timbrens first then adjust the bars if still needed.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

I would definitely suggest Timbrens. Before I installed them on my 04 Silverado 1/2 ton, the front end dropped about 1 1/2". Now, it only drops 1/4". The extra support is well worth it. You can always crank up the torsion bars a few turns at any time.
Good Luck!


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I had a 2002 HD2500 and put a Fisher 7.5 Minute Mount on it. The shop did an excellent job and just had to put 2 small notches about 1 3/4 inch deep in the air dam. When I sold the truck and went to re-install the plow on my 2004 GMC, I noticed that the front airdam is all one piece that is painted. I thought "Boy is this gonna look like crap" Sure enough, the shop did an even better job on the 2004. The notches are a lot smaller and you can barely see them.. :redbounce


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

jmassi said:


> I would definitely suggest Timbrens. Before I installed them on my 04 Silverado 1/2 ton, the front end dropped about 1 1/2". Now, it only drops 1/4". The extra support is well worth it. You can always crank up the torsion bars a few turns at any time.
> Good Luck!


I've always been a Ford man, but I bought another truck just to plow with, and I decided to try a Chevy.
Having said that, I really have no experience with the torsion bar suspension.
I installed a set of Timbrens right off the bat because I wanted to remove the wobble and roll of an IFS.
The truck picks up my 8' XBlade and doesn't drop more than an inch.
I cranked up the bars 4 turns just for the heck of it, and it carries the plow like a champ.

I would also recommend a set of Timbrens. Cheap, easy to install and really supports the extra weight of carrying the plow.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the info... I ordered the timbrins to day should be here early in the week. I will install them before the plow, so I should get a good feel of before/after plow install on how the ride is. Maye I will take some photos and post them for others to see.

Again thanks for the info!!


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

timbrens are nothing more than high impact plastic that they gouge you for. have the dealer crank up your torsion bars and do an alignment its helluva lot cheaper :realmad:


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> timbrens are nothing more than high impact plastic that they gouge you for. have the dealer crank up your torsion bars and do an alignment its helluva lot cheaper :realmad:


Wrong. 
I installed the timbrens first, and my dealer didn't think I needed to touch the torsion bars after picking up the plow for the first time.
They are not plastic, but a composite rubber that will make a huge difference in handling over the stock stops.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

you don't have to cut it with a boss mount


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Got Western Mounted today....*

Got me Wester 8' pro mounted today... There was no need to get the lower air dam cut at all with westerns latest mount. I posted some pics in the picture area. I can get some photos of the mount with out the plow tomorrow if people want to see it.

NOW it can snow!!!!

(Got some snow this mourning, but it did not stick  )


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

I got Boss 8' Straign Poly, on my 02 Silverado 2500HD Diesel EC, SB and truck sags way down, when i pick plow up, so i'm ordering so Timbrens to start and see how it will help, than if i need i'll have to crank up torsion bars, i don't realy know much about torsion bars, how is get crank up, do i need alliment after that? do i need to lift truck for that? any one with some info? thanks


----------



## andersonbldrs (Nov 7, 2004)

torsion bars are simple just slide under the truck and you will see a long bar attatched to the a arm extending back towards the cab. On either end there is a bolt simply tighten both sides the same number of turns and your off. No need to re-allign as your not into that area


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Max...........The t-bar twist up is easy to do. I have done it on several of my GM trucks.

Locate the t-bar adjustment bolts. They will be in the crossmember that runs across the frame . Look under your door for the crossmember. ..................
The bolt heads will be facing the ground at sort of a cockeyed angle.

You will turn them clockwise to raise
Counterclockwise to lower...................

Jack up the front of the truck to take the weight off and they will be easier to turn.

Make sure to punchmark the bolt heads AND the crossmember for reference before you start.

Turn each bolt head equally. About 5-6 full cranks will give you about 1 inch or so.

I do the same to my trucks.....I use the punch marks for reference.
I turn them up in the winter and back down in the summer.

I have not had a alignment, tire wear or front end issues either......

KEEP US POSTED................GEO


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks guys,
I will try this tomorrow, if the weather is going to be good, I'll let u know how i make out


----------

